# Fantech Speed Control



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out how to control the speed of my FanTech FG6XL. FYI i'm still in build phase.

Getting the dead vent and fan box built, and all the flex duct run, but I need to figure out how to control the speed of this thing. I'd rather avoid the ugly Variac control they sell, i'd love some kind of an Insteon controller (but the FanLinc they sell is for little ceiling fans) so i've given up on Insteon for this.

I'd like some kind of wall control unit that allows variable speeds -- and a timer would be nice..

any recommendations?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you talked to any HVAC people? That's where I would start.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

I used a plain ole Lutron Maestro fan control. They even have IR control. In conjunction with an IR blaster and an IR gateway I should be able to control it with iRule on the iPad.

Looks good and not too expensive either.


----------

